
In Search of Effortlessness - dpapathanasiou
http://www.lazyway.net/sample_chapter_page1.html
======
jaggederest
I think someone is confusing correlation and causation...

~~~
dpapathanasiou
While his headlines are intended for shock value, his book is _not_ new-age
crap like "The Secret".

It basically amounts to working smarter, applying effort in the right way, to
get the maximum effect.

But I suppose that message is too boring or likely to be overlooked, so he
calls it "The Lazy Way".

~~~
jaggederest
Well, there's the tao of minimal effort for maximal gain, and there's the tao
of 'never do any hard work because it is always bad'

that is, one is a minimax problem, and the other is a complete prohibition on
effort with no regard to reward :P

Sometimes, there are hard problems that, when solved, give great rewards. Ala
google's pagerank.

